# Enclosures for large & medium mantis species



## Ghost Mantis (Mar 4, 2013)

Currently, I have some medium and large species (Ghost, Giant shield, and Lobata...). What are the cheapest enclosures that we can find for them to live and molt? I know the enclosures must follow the rule of 2x length and 3x height, though, do you know where can I buy these? I have dozens of nymphs. So, if I have to buy net cages, It cost me almost 200$ :surrender:  . I can't afford that much money  .


----------



## Jukeboxx (Mar 4, 2013)

Look for plastic "Herp" cages online, or at your local pet stores. Those aren't bad. I've seen a fairly good sized one for 5 bucks at my local pet store. Either that or you can go with deli cups, as most people do on this forum.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Mar 4, 2013)

I buy a roll of fiberglass window screen and a low temp glue gun, then modify all kinds of plastic containers that may already be around the house.

Pretzel or cheeseball containers are good for large species. There are so many different ones that can work for small nymphs.

If you need a container to hold in fruit flies, just glue some pantyhose or get a fine mesh fabric for a couple of bucks at Walmart or a craft store. It goes a long way if you cut it properly.

Roll of screen, glue gun and sticks, and mesh fabric all together shouldn't cost more than $25 depending on how much screen or how many glue sticks you need to get initially.

We don't throw away too many containers in this house. lol.


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Mar 4, 2013)

Jukeboxx said:


> Look for plastic "Herp" cages online, or at your local pet stores. Those aren't bad. I've seen a fairly good sized one for 5 bucks at my local pet store. Either that or you can go with deli cups, as most people do on this forum.


Plastic cages from Petco cost at least 9$ each and only are suitable for medium species   . The height of the cage is approximately 7"...


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Mar 4, 2013)

likebugs said:


> I buy a roll of fiberglass window screen and a low temp glue gun, then modify all kinds of plastic containers that may already be around the house.
> 
> Pretzel or cheeseball containers are good for large species. There are so many different ones that can work for small nymphs.
> 
> ...


Awwww, I live in apartment with my friends. I don't have any containers around my small apartment   .


----------



## lancaster1313 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ghost Mantis said:


> Plastic cages from Petco cost at least 9$ each and only are suitable for medium species   . The height of the cage is approximately 7"...


Don't forget that many of those plastic cages need to be modified for the mantis to be able to grip and molt, also to hold in feeders.

A glue gun would still be needed even after spending money for the container.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe it is time to get snackin' ? lol

I sometimes buy good containers at dollar stores, just to modify for my insects.


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Mar 4, 2013)

likebugs said:


> Maybe it is time to get snackin' ? lol
> 
> I sometimes buy good containers at dollar stores, just to modify for my insects.


Thanks. I would try in dollar stores.  . BTW, 10" height is enough for a lobata nymph to molt?


----------



## aychen222 (Mar 5, 2013)

That should be enough up until it is pre-sub or maybe even sub adult.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Mar 9, 2013)

Ghost Mantis said:


> Plastic cages from Petco cost at least 9$ each and only are suitable for medium species   . The height of the cage is approximately 7"...


What do the cages look like at petco?

Because i'm working on a project right now with something from petco... that I plan to post on here soon!


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Mar 9, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> What do the cages look like at petco?
> 
> Because i'm working on a project right now with something from petco... that I plan to post on here soon!


http://www.petco.com/product/5914/Petco-Pet-Keeper-for-Small-Animals.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

This is a link from petco. They have small to large cage, but quite expensive.


----------

